# Salvada



## oneofthfew (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone out there remember last 6 months on the Salvada 1971?


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Hello there ........... I was,nt on the "Salvada " but sailed with several of the crew on the "Salvina"...I understand the pay off was in Hong Kong sometime towards the end of 71 or just into 72 ...........early 72 myself and nearly all the crew flew out to Singapore to join the "Salvina" at Sembawang Drydock did about 7 months before she too was sold and returned to Singapore for hand over ......... I may have some photos somewhere of the lads on the "Salvada " at that time I had them sent to me with some Salvina stuff ......one lad from Edzell was my watch mate all the voyage Jimmy Stewart (AB ) among several others ........ great ship great company great trip could,nt fault it


----------



## oneofthfew (Sep 4, 2016)

*salvada*

I joined Salvada in Mexico July 1971 as first trip deck cadet. Paid off late December 1971 in Hong Kong when she was sold to Chinese. Crew were flown home o be paid off in Edinburgh. Myself, 2nd mate and the other cadet flew over to Japan to join new Build Inveralmond, a bulker.

There was so much food and booze left over after Xmas the crew had a ball!! A lot of the food wen up to one of the local charities.


----------

